# Mid & Upper chest missing/lacking



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

At title really. I've only ever done, flat presses/flys, would adding incline into the mix help puff out my chest? What I mean is....

My current chest has the sweep that does around the bottom. But the areas in red are non existant and flat, i just want them filled out.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Incline dumbell press.

Experiment with the angle of the bench. Some people keep the angle low at around 20 degrees. 45 degrees works better for some (including me). Bigger the angle the more the front delt comes into play though.


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

like mentiond above but alot also will say.. it comes with size... it will fill out in time when u get bigger, also some may say its genetics.. but it will do no harm mixing it up with some incline/decline etc.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Try doing some press ups, feet on a bench hands on the deck, before you get on the bench, not too many but a few slow strict sets of 20's, that can get the blood n focus on your pecs.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Bale said:


> like mentiond above but alot also will say.. it comes with size... *it will fill out in time when u get bigger*, also some may say its genetics.. but it will do no harm mixing it up with some incline/decline etc.


I thought this might have been the case but at the same time I could well be genetics. Who knows. I'll give it a few months and see where Im at lol.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Add incline presses, keep hammering it for two years, check out your chest again when you're incline pressing 3 plates a side for 10 reps - should be a lot bigger then


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Add incline presses, keep hammering it for two years, check out your chest again when you're incline pressing 3 plates a side for 10 reps - should be a lot bigger then


Im sure it would be lol :thumb:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Also, does it matter if I use a bar or DBs? I really much perfer DBs


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I prefer BD's so no problem there. Also, try incline cable flies, these work well for me, as said above though, not too much of an angle or front delts get used instead, about 30 degress for me!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

I think you just need to up your carbs imo that will fill you out more


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Im going to try some cable things on Monday and see how that goes.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> I think you just need to up your carbs imo that will fill you out more


Yes that will grow a chest


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

AlasTTTair said:


> Yes that will grow a chest


Right I am off to eat some oats


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> I think you just need to up your carbs imo that will fill you out more


WTF?? :confused1:

My calves are lagging, if i up my carbs will it fill them out more?! :lol:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

keep smashing the inclines, i havent done flat bench in at least 2 years...just incline pressing....mix ur grip up and ur angle of incline....chest wil grow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

XJPX said:


> keep smashing the inclines, i havent done flat bench in at least 2 years...just incline pressing....mix ur grip up and ur angle of incline....chest wil grow!


What reason havnt you flat benched mate?

That including db press too?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Dan said:


> What reason havnt you flat benched mate?
> 
> That including db press too?


delts and tris will take over too much for my liking, incline press recruites a lot more chest fibres....my chest is defo my strongest body part aswell...180kg inclines for 3 :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

XJPX said:


> delts and tris will take over too much for my liking, incline press recruites a lot more chest fibres....my chest is defo my strongest body part aswell...180kg inclines for 3 :thumb:


i thought there was a paper on this which indicated declind db hit the most fibres at 89% but that i top of my head.

r you mean for you?

i always found my shoulder took over the press in inc ?

too inc an angle maybee ?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Can't wait to do some incline work tomorrow. We're talking about a small angle right? 25-35deg?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> i thought there was a paper on this which indicated declind db hit the most fibres at 89% but that i top of my head.
> 
> r you mean for you?
> 
> ...


I've read this to mate, think it was Prodiver who talks about it.

I find my shoulders are used to much on inclines but decline really does hit the upper part of your chest.

Try the motion at home with one hand and place your free hand on your chest. Push up and feel what part of your chest is being used, you'll find upper and mid comes in to it a lot


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

WWR said:


> Can't wait to do some incline work tomorrow. We're talking about a small angle right? 25-35deg?


 :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah think it was prodiver, ill just add, i tried everything to get my upper mid chest to show that line seperation, then i decided to just put on mass. 2.5st later its showing at 15% in certain light lol. if i drop bf% down i think it would be out no problem


----------

